# The Good, The Bad and The Ugly...



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Photos as requested,

External






















































Engine









Internal













































The Ugly.
Im not impressed with the dash material i have to say. I have a plan...


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Looks very good, those wheels! So what about the missing bits?

I reckon one of the first face lift items will be the skirts, somehow they just don't look right at the moment.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They'll call me Monday. 
No further forward as yet.


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

Dislikes from this model.. in my opinion

1º the shape of the lateral rear glass, the previous model had a more harmonious shape.
2º the dash material, it seem like the previous model material used in the door cards( the ones with no leather in the arm rests), looks cheap ...

3º the side skirts, seems the design ideas endend at some point ...
4º the huge headlight washer covers, why not to make them a little smaller
5º the tow cover in the front( for me it ruins the clean look of the front end)


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

nice... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I like it which is rare with new models these days leaves the Mk2 dead in the water styling wise.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Love it - another Sepang winner.

Looks great with those wheel as well. I love the TTS dash that you have put in as ugly, it's one of my favourite features.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I must say it does look really nice. And there is some good angles / photography work there too.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I like it... Especially in that colour...

Although the seats look like they have the sline emboss... Why not have TTS on them like the mk2... Or is that just another audi cost saving!

Another nice feature... The washer fill in the engine has a plastic lip around it.... On the mk2 overspill goes all down the wing!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## ptill1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hate the black seats. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Not sure about the Audi emblem stuck on the bonnet as opposed to the grill face.


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Toshiba
Hope your enjoying the new car.
Just a question about your spec
Did you take the standard antracite interior elements with your super sports seats or did you select the £250 silver option.
Reason i ask the brochures show anthracite as a light silver colour so i stuck with that after advice from the Audi sales manager. But in the most recent brochure suddenly the antracite is now not a silver colour but almost black. So now i am worried i have been a bit miss advised by both the Audi sales manager and the Audi brochures.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttkinka, not the best of pictures but this is the standard anthracite on the TTS. I too recall a lighter colour in the original brochure but having seen colour on the configurator I stuck with it!


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Ttkinka, not the best of pictures but this is the standard anthracite on the TTS. I too recall a lighter colour in the original brochure but having seen colour on the configurator I stuck with it!


Thanks for that certainly looks like the edition 1 and 2 of the TT brochure seem to have got anthracite and silver the wrong way round. Will need to speak to AudiUk about having the trims changed to silver if possible.


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Photos as requested,
> 
> External
> 
> ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ttkinka said:


> Hi Toshiba
> Hope your enjoying the new car.
> Just a question about your spec
> Did you take the standard antracite interior elements with your super sports seats or did you select the £250 silver option.
> Reason i ask the brochures show anthracite as a light silver colour so i stuck with that after advice from the Audi sales manager. But in the most recent brochure suddenly the antracite is now not a silver colour but almost black. So now i am worried i have been a bit miss advised by both the Audi sales manager and the Audi brochures.


I went with the standard option.
Let me know if you need a clearer photo.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ttkinka - show them this forum as well. When I went in to a dealer recently, they still thought the red gloss was an option and had been advising customers of this.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> ttkinka said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Toshiba
> ...


It actually does not look to dark in your photo. It was the standard anthracite you went for. Maybe another close up would be good


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

I can see that you have the center of the steering wheel covered with leather. I thought it was only available with colour extended leather package (and not black). Is the Audi documentation wrong? (which would make sense - I don't see why you can't have this with black interior).


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

standard on the TTS.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> standard on the TTS.


standard on TTS I know... But not available with black leather interior... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i think you might be mis-interpritating what it says...

"Armrests in the doors, door pull handles, trim on the centre console and instrument panel cover colour coordinated to the respective interior colour with steering wheel collapsible collar trim in black leather"


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> i think you might be mis-interpritating what it says...
> 
> "Armrests in the doors, door pull handles, trim on the centre console and instrument panel cover colour coordinated to the respective interior colour with steering wheel collapsible collar trim in black leather"


Only the black extended leather package is standard. Not the colour one. And according to the documentation, the steering wheel is only included with the colour package.... I think the documentation is wrong, and extended leather package (black) includes the steering wheel as well? see below. (7HC is standard on TTS, not 7HD).


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

IMO it's just the way you are reading it, makes perfect sense to me. 
Black is standard like you say.... and it comes with a black leather collar

It's included in both offerings. The difference is when you have a leather colour other than black the collar is black regardless, all the other bits are coloured...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ttkinka said:


> It actually does not look to dark in your photo. It was the standard anthracite you went for. Maybe another close up would be good


Here you go...

Console.









Door side.









It's a little on the dark side to give a good contrast without the lighting, worth £250 to get one of the other colours - not for me, but i wasn't expecting black seats either!! I'd go with a contrast colour, but "I" wouldn't pay for it.


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks Toshiba for the detailed photos
Yep I think I will push Audi for a change to the silver ones.
After all the it was the silver ones I thought I was getting. 
Will post the outcome as soon as I know.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> IMO it's just the way you are reading it, makes perfect sense to me.
> Black is standard like you say.... and it comes with a black leather collar
> 
> It's included in both offerings. The difference is when you have a leather colour other than black the collar is black regardless, all the other bits are coloured...


I see what you mean... it's mentioned only with the colour package because it's actually black, even with colour pack? Strange they don't mention it at all with the black package.... But you are probably right.


----------

